# Anybody using this version of Windows?



## AlexRuger (Dec 3, 2016)

Today I read about the Windows 10 Enterprise LTSB (Long-Term Service Branch), which is the super stripped down, no-new-features-only-security-updates version of Windows. It doesn't include Edge, or the Windows Store, or anything. 

Basically, updates are guaranteed to not break the system since they're only security patches. No new features, ever, until you upgrade to the next LTSB, which as far as I can tell takes a few years.

Could this be a solid replacement for Windows 7? I've been very iffy about moving on from it since I've seen 10 really screw up the system with broken updates.

More info here: http://www.howtogeek.com/273824/windows-10-without-the-cruft-windows-10-ltsb-explained/

Anyone running this on their DAW? If so, is it truly what I think it is, or is there a catch?


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Dec 3, 2016)

I've had issues with Windows 10 updates but you can turn them off by disabling the service so it can't even check for updates. The only problem is that if it has prepared to do an update there's nothing you can do for it to not update so you need to disable the service before there's a new update.


----------



## JohnG (Dec 3, 2016)

Gerhard Westphalen said:


> you can turn them off by disabling the service



I don't think you can do this permanently, Gerhard. It turns itself back on after some period of time. It is sneaky.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Dec 3, 2016)

JohnG said:


> I don't think you can do this permanently, Gerhard. It turns itself back on after some period of time. It is sneaky.



I went around 8 months without an update. Then I think I installed something which turned it back on and it installed a huge update and all hell broke loose so I had to manually uninstall the update and then turned it back off.


----------



## JohnG (Dec 3, 2016)

Gerhard Westphalen said:


> Then I think I installed something which turned it back on



That's the thing Gerhard -- it feels as though it's a bit random and not really controllable unless you simply unplug from the internet altogether. Pretty strange eh?


----------



## BNRSound (Dec 3, 2016)

Got stoked there for a second until I read the part about Windows Enterprise edition.


----------



## AlexRuger (Dec 4, 2016)

BNRSound said:


> Got stoked there for a second until I read the part about Windows Enterprise edition.


Right, the idea of paying every month for a Windows subscription is hard to swallow. But then again, it seems that more and more companies are moving to this model, and Windows Enterprise is pretty damn cheap ($7 per month, I think, with even cheaper prices per license when you add more, which I would ideally do since I'd be running at least two machines with it).

Edit: nevermind, the $7 per month covers up to 5 machines. That's a pretty good price, actually...


----------



## zewolfx (Dec 6, 2016)

been using it since LTSB 2015 and now i'm using the new one (2016) and everything is working fine ! To me it's the best windows 10 version so far (after my stripped down windows 7pro with Nlite of course ^_^)


----------



## JohnG (Dec 6, 2016)

it looks perfect.

Can you switch to this without reinstalling all the other stuff we use (VE Pro, Kontakt, PLAY, etc. etc.)? I mean $7 a year for five machines is nothing, and this is EXACTLY what one needs for slave PCs.


----------



## zewolfx (Dec 6, 2016)

JohnG said:


> it looks perfect.
> 
> Can you switch to this without reinstalling all the other stuff we use (VE Pro, Kontakt, PLAY, etc. etc.)? I mean $7 a year for five machines is nothing, and this is EXACTLY what one needs for slave PCs.



You can go from LTSB to standard but no the opposite. So I think You'll have to do a clean install. I use a full MSDN version, so I don't know the one with the subscription fee.


----------



## JohnG (Dec 6, 2016)

well -- too bad!

thanks for the reply. I can't face starting over at the moment but if I were building a slave PC this is what I'd use for sure.


----------



## AlexRuger (Dec 6, 2016)

JohnG said:


> I mean $7 a year for five machines is nothing



$7 per MONTH, not year.


----------



## JohnG (Dec 6, 2016)

good catch. Even so, I use four PCs and it's still not much.


----------



## RCsound (Dec 6, 2016)

If nothing has changed, this is only an upgrade license, you need a system runing Win 10 PRO or Win 10 Enterprise to upgrade to Enterprise LTSB. it is not?.


----------



## Viegaard (Dec 13, 2016)

Wait. So the Windows 10 "Enterprise" (NOT THE LTSB). Does that also have automatic updates turned off?


----------



## JohnG (Dec 13, 2016)

@Viegaard don't know any of the details -- somebody on the thread says you have to run a clean install and that just stopped me dead. I can't face a clean install on four computers.


----------



## heisenberg (Dec 13, 2016)

This is interesting. Us Windows 7 users will have to move on at some point. A stripped down Win 10 version is appealing. It will still have all those hooks into "cloud services" that you will be able to temporarily disable but much better than the invasive version of Windows 10 that most are dealing with.


----------



## manifest (Apr 23, 2017)

Even though this thread is several months old, I wanted to quickly chime in on my experience.

*TLDR; Windows 10 LTSB is my favourite edition of Windows since Windows 2000 Professional. I'm childishly elated to have such a clean and lean Operating System.*

I had assumed that Windows 8.1 was going to be my final resting place until something imperative required me to update _(e.g. my DAW no longer being supported, etc)_. I made this decision due to several factors found in future editions of Windows _[specifically Privacy related issues, Windows Store, Cortana, Unintended Upgrades, Edge Browser, Preinstalled Universal Apps (Money, Calendar, Skype, etc)]_.

I was planning on doing a clean install of Windows 8.1 on my new desktop but after doing some research on 10 LTSB, I decided to give it a try. 
All in all, I've never enjoyed my desktop environment this much (other than Gentoo Linux, but that's an entirely different story). It definitely isn't for everyone, but it was everything I could ask for in an OS. No nonsense, no bullshit. As a professional user, I don't want anything in my OS but what is absolutely imperative to run it, and then my own additions for my professional use (DAW, etc). This was it for me. I definitely enjoy the aesthetic upgrades as well (dark UI, etc). 

If you want an incredibly lean version of Windows and are willing to go through the hassle of acquiring a license for this edition, I'd wholeheartedly recommend it. 

Side-note: I did use additional scripts to disable Windows telemetry/privacy related aspects so 10 LTSB isn't inherently devoid of these.


----------



## EvilDragon (Apr 23, 2017)

I'm just gonna jump in here and say that W10 Pro is just excellent here. I am in fact loving Cortana. You are not forced to use Edge. You can uninstall preinstalled apps easily by a PowerShell script, if they bother you. And performance is great. Definitely a step up from 7 and 8.

Windows Store... that's an interesting one. I love the concept of universal apps. I can continue to do things on my phone if I'm out and about, as long as I use the same app on my desktop and on my phone. What's not to like there? Just drives the whole point of connectedness this world is heading to fast. 

However yeah, LTSB is there for those who need that kind of stripped-downness I guess. I don't care about going through that many hoops to get it just for my own personal use though, Pro is just fine.


----------



## RCsound (Apr 23, 2017)

2 month ago i tested the LTSB version of windows 10, the first update that took LTSB was to install candy crash saga...oh...this is something i was waiting!...and neccesary in my studio!....to play candy crash saga in a LTSB version..... so after this "nonsense" dont know if change to LTSB is more good that to stay with Win 10 pro 1607, and for now is the best Win10 i ever see in a lot of time.


----------



## novaburst (Apr 23, 2017)

heisenberg said:


> This is interesting. Us Windows 7 users will have to move on at some point.



Hahanot any time soon I am loving 7 I have 10 on standby but it can stay there,7 is rock solid, no doubt 10 is too but cant really see the point since its all a bout your DAW and music, never seen a VST or library for that matter doing Window 10 only, so until that happens I will change even then I will have to have a need for the product.


----------



## novaburst (Apr 23, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> Definitely a step up from 7 and 8.



Yer heard this many times in what way


----------



## EvilDragon (Apr 23, 2017)

Everything is just snappier, SSDs are used in a better way, it also works better on newer hardware than 7.

Once your current hardware becomes obsolete and you get a new one, don't be surprised when the HARDWARE won't support W7/8 anymore. Intel is already doing it with Kaby Lake. Ryzen as well, I think.


----------



## novaburst (Apr 23, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> Everything is just snappier, SSDs are used in a better way, it also works better on newer hardware than 7.
> 
> Once your current hardware becomes obsolete and you get a new one, don't be surprised when the HARDWARE won't support W7/8 anymore. Intel is already doing it with Kaby Lake. Ryzen as well, I think.



Hmmm ok you have a point, I guess I still have the option to wait and Hardware and software are just happy, but one thing I can say is graphic card settings can make things snappier and quicker, but I hear you


----------



## EvilDragon (Apr 23, 2017)

I'm not using a graphics card, just internal GPU on my i7-6700K. Everything is just peachy.


----------



## novaburst (Apr 23, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> Everything is just peachy



have the feeling with mine every day


----------



## heisenberg (Apr 23, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> Everything is just snappier, SSDs are used in a better way, it also works better on newer hardware than 7.
> 
> Once your current hardware becomes obsolete and you get a new one, don't be surprised when the HARDWARE won't support W7/8 anymore. Intel is already doing it with Kaby Lake. Ryzen as well, I think.



Microsoft announced about two weeks ago that Windows 7 will not work on newer processors. They promised.


----------



## novaburst (Apr 24, 2017)

heisenberg said:


> Microsoft announced about two weeks ago that Windows 7 will not work on newer processors. They promised.



This may or may not be the case I think when the SSD were made available in mass drive size the game changed, once you put one of them in your machine the need for the biggest and fastest processer changed, it did not become that much of a need so some consumers will be sticking around 4 and 5 and even 6th generation products for some years to come, you need to give consumers a bigger reason to jump than just another 64bit OS is just not good enough for me.

The biggest thing that Microsoft can do now is give us a 128 bit operating system if they cant do that yet well its even Stevens all round and the consumer wins in this era what ever the case with 64bit. just to much stuff made for it up to 7th generation.


----------



## EvilDragon (Apr 24, 2017)

128-bit OS makes no sense without 128-bit hardware. And CPUs are not 128-bit just quite yet. Unless you have Playstation 4, which is 256-bit. :D


----------



## chimuelo (Apr 24, 2017)

I like 10 too for downloading, HTPC and shopping.
All of my audio machines are all 8.1 and never go online.
Have no need to upgrade and until I'm forced to they stay as they are.

Corsair Bulldog with XFX 480 8GBs DDR5.
Great Windoes 10 HTPC.
UHDTV 4K 56"

I take my DSP Rack to the Living Room for project window mixer/MIDI and routing fun.
Synths and Samples, maybe next year after I see the dust settle.


----------



## Creston (Apr 24, 2017)

Any issues likely using this with Bootcamp?


----------



## Symfoniq (Apr 24, 2017)

How are you guys using the LTSB branch? It's generally pretty difficult for mere mortals to get the necessary volume license through a Microsoft partner.


----------



## samphony (Apr 24, 2017)

Symfoniq said:


> How are you guys using the LTSB branch? It's generally pretty difficult for mere mortals to get the necessary volume license through a Microsoft partner.



Let me eBay that for you 

http://m.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=W...TR0.TRC0.Xwindows+10+ltsb&sqp=windows+10+ltsb


----------



## Symfoniq (Apr 24, 2017)

samphony said:


> Let me eBay that for you
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=W...TR0.TRC0.Xwindows+10+ltsb&sqp=windows+10+ltsb



That clarifies pretty much nothing. A legitimate Windows 10 LTSB installation is a subscription through a Microsoft certified partner.


----------



## novaburst (Apr 24, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> no sense without 128-bit hardware. And CPUs are not 128-bit just quite yet. Unless you have Playstation 4, which is 256-bit. :D



Yes I can imagine Microsoft would give an announcement that it would be going 128bit giving a chance for software and hardware development.

PLaystaion 256bit, interesting info so they are pushing boundary's and we need Microsoft to do the same.


----------



## EvilDragon (Apr 24, 2017)

No we don't. We're not even using up 64-bit limits. PS4 is 256-bit for other reasons.


We'll be 64-bit for quite some time to come.


----------



## novaburst (Apr 24, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> PS4 is 256-bit for other reasons.



well that reason may come to Microsoft, pretty soon, there is always a reason behind change.


----------



## Symfoniq (Apr 24, 2017)

novaburst said:


> well that reason may come to Microsoft, pretty soon, there is always a reason behind change.



That reason would be the need to address more than 16 exabytes of memory. I think those sample libraries are a long ways off.


----------



## novaburst (Apr 24, 2017)

Symfoniq said:


> That reason would be the need to address more than 16 exabytes of memory. I think those sample libraries are a long ways off.



Maybe not on the music side so much, maybe 3D library's and plugins but I am thinking more on the movie side 4K digital movie making sure could do with a big power boost 3D and all sorts computer animation sure could do with it.


----------



## kitekrazy (Apr 24, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> I'm just gonna jump in here and say that W10 Pro is just excellent here. *I am in fact loving Cortana. *You are not forced to use Edge. You can uninstall preinstalled apps easily by a PowerShell script, if they bother you. And performance is great. Definitely a step up from 7 and 8.
> 
> Windows Store... that's an interesting one. I love the concept of universal apps. I can continue to do things on my phone if I'm out and about, as long as I use the same app on my desktop and on my phone. What's not to like there? Just drives the whole point of connectedness this world is heading to fast.
> 
> However yeah, LTSB is there for those who need that kind of stripped-downness I guess. I don't care about going through that many hoops to get it just for my own personal use though, Pro is just fine.



I would like to know why?


----------



## AlexRuger (Apr 24, 2017)

novaburst said:


> Maybe not on the music side so much, maybe 3D library's and plugins but I am thinking more on the movie side 4K digital movie making sure could do with a big power boost 3D and all sorts computer animation sure could do with it.



Dude, 16 exabytes is _sixteen billion gigabytes. _We're good.

I highly doubt we'll be complaining about the capabilities of 64 bit OS's even when we're teleporting people to Mars and finally getting nuclear fusion to work, let alone trying to make our lowly 3D 4K video look a little more realistic.


----------



## novaburst (Apr 24, 2017)

AlexRuger said:


> Dude, 16 exabytes is _sixteen billion gigabytes. _We're good.
> 
> I highly doubt we'll be complaining about the capabilities of 64 bit OS's even when we're teleporting people to Mars and finally getting nuclear fusion to work, let alone trying to make our lowly 3D 4K video look a little more realistic.



haha well lets just wait and see what the future has, development will never stop thats why we got the 64bit we are consumers, but those that are deep with in the science of it my surprise us.


----------



## EvilDragon (Apr 24, 2017)

kitekrazy said:


> I would like to know why?



It's very good at what it does, helpful, voice recognition is pretty good. Makes busy schedules a lot easier to handle. Doubly so when you have a Windows Phone and everything syncs over (I do).


----------

